# Software > Linux >  Netgear & Debian

## Vcore

Εχω τα εξής προβλήματα.

*1)* 

Αφού πέρασα τον kernel 2.4.25-awmn και αφού έκανα τις netgear να παίξουν προσπαθώ τώρα να βάλω το hostap patch.

Στην αρχή είχα κάνει ένα apt-get install wireless-tools & hostap-utils όπως λέει ο οδηγός.

Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του acinonyx πάω μέσα στο hostap-driver-0.1.3-powerfix-0.3.patch και διορθώνω την γραμμή (βγάζω το σχόλιο). 

Μετά πάω στο παρακάτω path afros:/lib/modules/2.4.25-awmn/kernel/drivers/net/wireless# εδώ τρέχω το patch -p1 < /backup/home/vcore/hostap-driver-0.1.3-powerfix-0.3.patch αφού το τρέξω πέρνω το εξής:

afros:/lib/modules/2.4.25-awmn/kernel/drivers/net/wireless# patch -p1 < /backup/home/vcore/hostap-driver-0.1.3-powerfix-0.3.patch
(Stripping trailing CRs from patch.)
can't find file to patch at input line 4
Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?
The text leading up to this was:
--------------------------
|diff -Naur hostap-driver-0.1.3/driver/modules/hostap.c hostap-driver-0.1.3-patched/driver/modules/hostap.c
|--- hostap-driver-0.1.3/driver/modules/hostap.c 2003-11-25 07:27:59.000000000 +0200
|+++ hostap-driver-0.1.3-patched/driver/modules/hostap.c 2004-02-17 03:04:14.000000000 +0200
--------------------------
File to patch:

Τι σκατά έχω κάνει λάθος?


*2)*

Ενώ έχω βάλει μέσα στο /etc/modules το hostap Και ενώ έχω σηκώσει 2-3 φορές τις κάρτες manual , έχω πειράξει και το /etc/network/interfaces Και εκεί έχω δηλώσει τα εξής:

auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
address 192.168.0.66
netmask 255.255.255.0
network 192.168.0.0
broadcast 192.168.0.255
gateway 192.168.0.250

auto eth1
iface eth1 inet static
address 10.0.0.2
netmask 255.0.0.0

auto wlan0
iface wlan0 inet static
address 10.0.0.3
netmask 255.0.0.0

auto wlan1
iface wlan1 inet static
address 10.0.0.4
netmask 255.0.0.0

έτσι τα έχω βάλει σαν αρχή να δώ ότι τα φορτώνει και μετά θα βάλω στα ασύρματα τα υπόλοιπα options.

Η μαλακία είναι ότι δεν τα σηκώνει αυτόματα.

Στο /etc/modules έχω 


3c59x
via-rhine
hostap
ntfs
nls_cp737
nls_cp869
nls_iso8859-7

Τι φτέει τελικά?


*3)*

Δεν έχω καταλάβει την διαδικασία φόρτωσης του firmware. Πήρα τα αρχεία που δώσανε τα παιδιά . που θα τα βάλω μέσα στο σύστημα? ΜΠορεί να την κάνει λιανά κάποιος.

sf010800.hex & rf010800.hex ποιά είναι η ram version?  ::  

Σας ευχαριστώ αυτά!

----------


## mezger

Για το 1:



> Μετά πάω στο παρακάτω path afros:/lib/modules/2.4.25-awmn/kernel/drivers/net/wireless#


Εκει που πας βρισκεται το binary του hostap, το patch πρεπει να το βαλεις στο source και μετα να κανεις compile.

Για το 2:
Πρεπει να πας στο /etc/modules.conf και να προσθεσεις τις γραμμες
alias wlan0 hostap
alias wlan1 hostap
κλπ κλπ. 

Επειδη εχω να το πιασω καιρο και αυτη τη στιγμη το κουτι μου δεν ανταποκρινεται  ::  ας με διορθωσει καποιος αν τα ειπα λαθος  ::   ::

----------


## Vcore

Λοιπόν σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

Για το δεύτερο η λύση είναι μέσα στο /etc/modules δεν βάζουμε hostap αλλά hostap_pci Και εδώ είμαστε  ::  

Για το πρώτο τώρα δεν βρίσκω που ακριβώς είναι το source και πώς θα κάνω compile  ::

----------


## mezger

Οντως λαθος σου ειπα για το modules.conf  ::   ::  
Το source μπορεις να το κατεβασεις (απο καπου εδω) και αφου βαλεις το patch ακολουθησε τις οδηγιες στο readme.

----------


## Vcore

Συνεχίζω να μην καταλαβένω.

μετά το υποτιθέμενο Patch Που δεν ξέρω αν όντως γίνεται έχω αυτά

afros:/lib/modules/2.4.25-awmn/kernel/drivers/net/wireless# ls
airo.o hostap.o.orig hostap_plx.o
hermes.o hostap.o.rej orinoco.o
hostap-driver-0.1.3-powerfix-0.3.patch hostap_crypt_wep.o orinoco_plx.o
hostap.o hostap_pci.o orinoco_tmd.o


εδώ βλέπω το hostap.o.org που προφανός ενοεί το original Και το hostap.o.rej που δεν ξέρω τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής.  ::

----------


## mezger

.rej σημαινει rejects (οσα ξερεις τοσα ξερω  ::  )
Τα .ο αρχεια ειναι binaries, ενω το patch που πας να βαλεις περιεχει αλλαγες στον κωδικα του hostap. Για τη διαφορα μεταξυ των δυο καλυτερα να το ψαξεις μονος σου γιατι αν παω να στο εξηγησω εγω θα στα κανω σαλατα  :: 
Η ουσια ειναι οτι αποκλειεται να δουλεψει κατι με τον τροπο που το κανεις. Σβησε τα .orig και .rej, κατεβασε τον source code απο τη σελιδα του hostap, αποσυμπιεσε τον καπου, βαλε το patch και ακολουθησε τις οδηγιες στο readme για να φτιαξεις τα binaries. 
Εναλλακτικα μπορεις να περιμενεις να σου απαντησει καποιος που ξερει κατι παραπανω για το debian και τα awmn packages γιατι εγω δεν εχω ιδεα  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Εχω τα εξής προβλήματα.
> 
> *1)* 
> 
> Αφού πέρασα τον kernel 2.4.25-awmn και αφού έκανα τις netgear να παίξουν προσπαθώ τώρα να βάλω το hostap patch.
> 
> Στην αρχή είχα κάνει ένα apt-get install wireless-tools & hostap-utils όπως λέει ο οδηγός.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του acinonyx πάω μέσα στο hostap-driver-0.1.3-powerfix-0.3.patch και διορθώνω την γραμμή (βγάζω το σχόλιο). 
> ...


Για να δουλέψει το patch πρέπει να βρεις το source του hostap 0.1.3. Αφού το κάνεις untar π.χ. στο /root, πας στο hostap directory που δημιουργήθηκε και βάζεις το patch όπως έγραψες παραπάνω. Πηγαίνεις στο dir /drivers/modules που δημιουργήθηκε και κάνεις edit το hostap_config.h . Εκεί επιλέγεις τι dbm conversion θέλεις. Αν έχεις netgear βγάλε τα σχόλια από το ISL conversion. Αλλιώς βγαλτα από το byte converesion. Ξαναγύρνα στο ../.. δηλαδή στο κυρίως dir του hostap source και δώσε make pci. Έπειτα δώσε make install. Δες τι errors σου πέταξε, σημείωσε τα και συνδέσου στο forum για να τα μοιραστείς μαζί μας.  ::

----------


## Vcore

Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε. Το έστησα αλλά μετά από πολύ ώρα.

Κάνουμε install το wireless-tools
Κάνουμε Install το hostap-utils

apt-get install hostap-utils wireless-tools όπως άλλωστε λέει στο tutorial του debian.

Μετά έχω αυτά:

afros:/usr/src# ls
hostap-driver-0.1.3 linux linux-2.6.6

Πρίν κάνουμε οτιδήποτε θα πρέπει να patcharoume το hostap και μετά να κάνουμε make & make install. Σε αυτό το σημείο είχα μπερδευτεί με τις οδηγίες του acinonyx.

Βάζουμε το patch μέσα στο hostap-driver-0.1.3 και μετά κάνουμε edit (Makefile) για να βεβαιωθούμε ότι δείχνει σωστά το path. 

KERNEL_PATH=/usr/src/linux για τα δικά μου δεδομένα είναι σωστό.

Κάνουμε edit το hostap-driver-0.1.3-powerfix-0.3.patch και όπως λένε στον οδηγό τα παιδία βγάζουμε τα σχόλια /* #define ISL37400M_DBM_CONVERSION */ ΄ για τις κάρτες netgear..
Σώνουμε και βγαίνουμε έξω.

Κατόπιν εφαρμόζουμε το patch -p1 < hostap-driver-0.1.3-powerfix-0.3.patch Και δείχνει οτι αντικαθιστά κάποια Modules Μέσα στο /usr/src/hostap...../driver/modules/.

Μετά κάνουμε μέσα στο /usr/src/hostap....../ make Και μετά make install. Και είμαστε έτοιμοι. Αν δείτε warning για pcmcia και δεν έχετε μην ανχώνεστε γιατί προσωπικά έγώ δεν έβαλα αυτή την επιλογή στον νέο πυρήνα (2.6.6).

Είστε έτοιμοι.

Μετά πάτε μέσα στο interfaces και βάζετε αυτά που λέει ο οδηγός.

Δείγματα προσωπικά :

wlan0 IEEE 802.11b ESSID:"swl-papados" 
Mode:Ad-Hoc Frequency:2.462GHz Cell: 02:09:9B:F3:1E:40 
Bit Rate=11Mb/s Tx-Power=-12 dBm Sensitivity=1/3 
Retry min limit:8 RTS thr :: ff Fragment thr :: ff
Encryption key :: ff
Power Management :: ff
Link Quality:0/92 Signal level:-100 dBm Noise level:-100 dBm
Rx invalid nwid:0 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0
Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:698 Missed beacon:0

wlan1 IEEE 802.11b ESSID:"swl-tzavolas" 
Mode:Ad-Hoc Frequency:2.462GHz Cell: 02:09:65:AA:5F:19 
Bit Rate=11Mb/s Tx-Power=-12 dBm Sensitivity=1/3 
Retry min limit:8 RTS thr :: ff Fragment thr :: ff
Encryption key :: ff
Power Management :: ff
Link Quality:0/92 Signal level:-100 dBm Noise level:-100 dBm
Rx invalid nwid:0 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0
Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:10098 Missed beacon:0

Το invalid misc είναι τα λάθος πακέτα που έρχοντε στο receive της κάρτας.

Κατα την εκκίνηση του συστήματος με ένα dmesg βλέπουμε τα εξής περίπου.



hostap_pci: Registered netdevice wlan0
prism2_hw_init: initialized in 198 ms
wlan0: trying to read PDA from 0x007f0000: OK
wlan0: NIC: id=0x8013 v1.0.0
wlan0: PRI: id=0x15 v1.0.7
wlan0: STA: id=0x1f v1.3.6
wlan0: defaulting to host-based encryption as a workaround for firmware bug in Host AP mode WEP
wlan0: defaulting to bogus WDS frame as a workaround for firmware bug in Host AP mode WDS
wlan0: Intersil Prism2.5 PCI: mem=0xf5000000, irq=11
PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:0d.0 (0014 -> 0016)
hostap_pci: Registered netdevice wlan1
prism2_hw_init: initialized in 199 ms
wlan1: trying to read PDA from 0x007f0000: OK
wlan1: NIC: id=0x8013 v1.0.0
wlan1: PRI: id=0x15 v1.0.7
wlan1: STA: id=0x1f v1.3.6
wlan1: defaulting to host-based encryption as a workaround for firmware bug in Host AP mode WEP
wlan1: defaulting to bogus WDS frame as a workaround for firmware bug in Host AP mode WDS
wlan1: Intersil Prism2.5 PCI: mem=0xf4800000, irq=10
NTFS driver 2.1.8 [Flags: R/O MODULE].
kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds
EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal
EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
prism2_download: dl_cmd=1 start_addr=0x003f0c01 num_areas=3
area 0: addr=0x007e17fe len=53400 ptr=0x080534c0
area 1: addr=0x007f0800 len=4066 ptr=0x08060560
area 2: addr=0x007fe000 len=3282 ptr=0x08061548
prism2_hw_init: initialized in 82 ms
wlan0: Writing 53400 bytes at 0x007e17fe
wlan0: Writing 4066 bytes at 0x007f0800
wlan0: Writing 3282 bytes at 0x007fe000
prism2_hw_init: initialized in 29 ms
wlan0: trying to read PDA from 0x007f0000: OK
wlan0: NIC: id=0x8013 v1.0.0
wlan0: PRI: id=0x15 v1.0.7
wlan0: STA: id=0x1f v1.8.0
prism2: wlan0: operating mode changed 3 -> 1
wlan0: LinkStatus=2 (Disconnected)
wlan0: LinkStatus: BSSID=00:09:5b:12:1e:40
wlan0: updating basic rate set automatically to match with the new supported rate set
wlan0: LinkStatus=2 (Disconnected)
wlan0: LinkStatus: BSSID=44:44:44:44:44:44
Setting ALC off
Setting TX power to -12 dBm
wlan0: LinkStatus=2 (Disconnected)
wlan0: LinkStatus: BSSID=44:44:44:44:44:44
wlan0: LinkStatus=2 (Disconnected)
wlan0: LinkStatus: BSSID=44:44:44:44:44:44
prism2_download: dl_cmd=1 start_addr=0x003f0c01 num_areas=3
area 0: addr=0x007e17fe len=53400 ptr=0x080534c0
area 1: addr=0x007f0800 len=4066 ptr=0x08060560
area 2: addr=0x007fe000 len=3282 ptr=0x08061548
prism2_hw_init: initialized in 82 ms
wlan1: Writing 53400 bytes at 0x007e17fe
wlan1: Writing 4066 bytes at 0x007f0800
wlan1: Writing 3282 bytes at 0x007fe000
wlan0: LinkStatus=1 (Connected)
wlan0: LinkStatus: BSSID=02:09:1b:15:1e:40
Fixing TX power bug...
Setting ALC off
Setting TX power to -12 dbm: OK
prism2_hw_init: initialized in 29 ms
wlan1: trying to read PDA from 0x007f0000: OK
wlan1: NIC: id=0x8013 v1.0.0
wlan1: PRI: id=0x15 v1.0.7
wlan1: STA: id=0x1f v1.8.0
prism2: wlan1: operating mode changed 3 -> 1
wlan1: LinkStatus=2 (Disconnected)
wlan1: LinkStatus: BSSID=00:09:5b:74:5f:19
wlan1: updating basic rate set automatically to match with the new supported rate set
wlan1: LinkStatus=2 (Disconnected)
wlan1: LinkStatus: BSSID=44:44:44:44:44:44
Setting ALC off
Setting TX power to -12 dBm
wlan1: LinkStatus=2 (Disconnected)
wlan1: LinkStatus: BSSID=44:44:44:44:44:44
wlan1: LinkStatus=2 (Disconnected)
wlan1: LinkStatus: BSSID=44:44:44:44:44:44
wlan1: LinkStatus=1 (Connected)
wlan1: LinkStatus: BSSID=02:09:4f:aa:5f:19
Fixing TX power bug...
Setting ALC off
Setting TX power to -12 dbm: OK
wlan0: LinkStatus=1 (Connected)
wlan0: LinkStatus: BSSID=02:09:1b:15:1e:40
Fixing TX power bug...
Setting ALC off
Setting TX power to -12 dbm: OK
wlan1: LinkStatus=1 (Connected)
wlan1: LinkStatus: BSSID=02:09:4f:aa:5f:19
Fixing TX power bug...
Setting ALC off
Setting TX power to -12 dbm: OK

Βλέπουμε ότι όλα πάνε καλά.

Σε αυτά έχω μια απορία

Αν αλλάξω την ισχύ με iwconfig wlan0 txpower -10 την αλλάζει On the fly. Αν κάνω reboot θα πάρει αυτή ή θα έχει αυτή που έχω δηλώσει μέσα στα interfaces? Λογικά αυτή που έχω μέσα στα Interfaces ε?

Αυτά τα ολίγα αν έχει κανείς κάποιο σχόλιο επαυτών ας το κάνει.

Ready to Serve  ::

----------


## Vcore

Acinonyx δες τι έχω μέσα στο interfaces.

auto wlan0
iface wlan0 inet static
address 10.0.0.3
netmask 255.0.0.0
network 10.0.0.0
broadcast 10.0.0.255
wireless_essid swl-papados
wireless_mode ad-hoc
wireless_channel 11
wireless_txpower -12
wireless_rate 11M fixed
pre-up prism2_srec -r wlan0 /backup/home/vcore/netgear/hex/rf010800.hex
echo sleep 5

auto wlan1
iface wlan1 inet static
address 10.0.0.4
netmask 255.0.0.0
network 10.0.0.0
broadcast 10.0.0.255
wireless_essid swl-tzavolas
wireless_mode ad-hoc
wireless_channel 11
wireless_txpower -12
wireless_rate 11M fixed
pre-up prism2_srec -r wlan1 /backup/home/vcore/netgear/hex/rf010800.hex

από όσο βλέπεις χρησιμοποιώ την 1.8 έκδοση που έδωσε ο paravoid.

Στο syslog έχω αυτά:

May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:0c.0 (0014 -> 0016)
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: hostap_pci: Registered netdevice wlan0
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: prism2_hw_init: initialized in 198 ms
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan0: trying to read PDA from 0x007f0000: OK
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan0: NIC: id=0x8013 v1.0.0
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan0: PRI: id=0x15 v1.0.7
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan0: STA: id=0x1f v1.3.6
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan0: defaulting to host-based encryption as a workaround for firmware bug in Host AP mode WEP
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan0: defaulting to bogus WDS frame as a workaround for firmware bug in Host AP mode WDS
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan0: Intersil Prism2.5 PCI: mem=0xf5000000, irq=11
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:0d.0 (0014 -> 0016)
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: hostap_pci: Registered netdevice wlan1
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: prism2_hw_init: initialized in 199 ms
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan1: trying to read PDA from 0x007f0000: OK
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan1: NIC: id=0x8013 v1.0.0
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan1: PRI: id=0x15 v1.0.7
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan1: STA: id=0x1f v1.3.6
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan1: defaulting to host-based encryption as a workaround for firmware bug in Host AP mode WEP
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan1: defaulting to bogus WDS frame as a workaround for firmware bug in Host AP mode WDS
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan1: Intersil Prism2.5 PCI: mem=0xf4800000, irq=10

May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: prism2_download: dl_cmd=1 start_addr=0x003f0c01 num_areas=3
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: area 0: addr=0x007e17fe len=53400 ptr=0x080534c0
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: area 1: addr=0x007f0800 len=4066 ptr=0x08060560
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: area 2: addr=0x007fe000 len=3282 ptr=0x08061548
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: prism2_hw_init: initialized in 82 ms
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan0: Writing 53400 bytes at 0x007e17fe 
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan0: Writing 4066 bytes at 0x007f0800 
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan0: Writing 3282 bytes at 0x007fe000 
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: prism2_hw_init: initialized in 29 ms
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan0: trying to read PDA from 0x007f0000: OK
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan0: NIC: id=0x8013 v1.0.0 
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan0: PRI: id=0x15 v1.0.7 
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan0: STA: id=0x1f v1.8.0 
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: prism2: wlan0: operating mode changed 3 -> 1 
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus=2 (Disconnected)
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus: BSSID=00:09:5b:12:1e:40
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan0: updating basic rate set automatically to match with the new supported rate set
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus=2 (Disconnected)
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus: BSSID=44:44:44:44:44:44

May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: Setting ALC off 
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: Setting TX power to -12 dBm
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus=2 (Disconnected)
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus: BSSID=44:44:44:44:44:44
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus=2 (Disconnected)
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus: BSSID=44:44:44:44:44:44
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: prism2_download: dl_cmd=1 start_addr=0x003f0c01 num_areas=3
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: area 0: addr=0x007e17fe len=53400 ptr=0x080534c0
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: area 1: addr=0x007f0800 len=4066 ptr=0x08060560
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: area 2: addr=0x007fe000 len=3282 ptr=0x08061548
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: prism2_hw_init: initialized in 82 ms
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan1: Writing 53400 bytes at 0x007e17fe
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan1: Writing 4066 bytes at 0x007f0800
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan1: Writing 3282 bytes at 0x007fe000
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: prism2_hw_init: initialized in 29 ms
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan1: trying to read PDA from 0x007f0000: OK
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan1: NIC: id=0x8013 v1.0.0
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan1: PRI: id=0x15 v1.0.7
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan1: STA: id=0x1f v1.8.0
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus=1 (Connected)

May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus: BSSID=02:09:92:a6:1e:40
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: Fixing TX power bug...
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: Setting ALC off
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: Setting TX power to -12 dbm: OK
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: prism2: wlan1: operating mode changed 3 -> 1
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan1: LinkStatus=2 (Disconnected)
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan1: LinkStatus: BSSID=00:09:5b:74:5f:19
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan1: updating basic rate set automatically to match with the new supported rate set
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan1: LinkStatus=2 (Disconnected)
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan1: LinkStatus: BSSID=44:44:44:44:44:44
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: Setting ALC off
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: Setting TX power to -12 dBm
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan1: LinkStatus=2 (Disconnected)
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan1: LinkStatus: BSSID=44:44:44:44:44:44
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan1: LinkStatus=2 (Disconnected)
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan1: LinkStatus: BSSID=44:44:44:44:44:44
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan1: LinkStatus=1 (Connected)
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: wlan1: LinkStatus: BSSID=02:09:0a:aa:5f:19

May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: Fixing TX power bug...
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: Setting ALC off
May 18 19:10:32 afros kernel: Setting TX power to -12 dbm: OK

May 18 19:10:41 afros kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus=1 (Connected)
May 18 19:10:41 afros kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus: BSSID=02:09:92:a6:1e:40
May 18 19:10:41 afros kernel: Fixing TX power bug...
May 18 19:10:41 afros kernel: Setting ALC off
May 18 19:10:41 afros kernel: Setting TX power to -12 dbm: OK
May 18 19:10:41 afros kernel: wlan1: LinkStatus=1 (Connected)
May 18 19:10:41 afros kernel: wlan1: LinkStatus: BSSID=02:09:0a:aa:5f:19
May 18 19:10:41 afros kernel: Fixing TX power bug...
May 18 19:10:41 afros kernel: Setting ALC off
May 18 19:10:41 afros kernel: Setting TX power to -12 dbm: OK

May 18 19:10:51 afros kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus=1 (Connected)
May 18 19:10:51 afros kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus: BSSID=02:09:92:a6:1e:40
May 18 19:10:51 afros kernel: Fixing TX power bug...
May 18 19:10:51 afros kernel: Setting ALC off
May 18 19:10:51 afros kernel: Setting TX power to -12 dbm: OK
May 18 19:10:52 afros kernel: wlan1: LinkStatus=1 (Connected)
May 18 19:10:52 afros kernel: wlan1: LinkStatus: BSSID=02:09:0a:aa:5f:19
May 18 19:10:52 afros kernel: Fixing TX power bug...
May 18 19:10:52 afros kernel: Setting ALC off
May 18 19:10:52 afros kernel: Setting TX power to -12 dbm: OK
May 18 19:11:02 afros kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus=1 (Connected)
May 18 19:11:02 afros kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus: BSSID=02:09:92:a6:1e:40
May 18 19:11:02 afros kernel: Fixing TX power bug...
May 18 19:11:02 afros kernel: Setting ALC off
May 18 19:11:02 afros kernel: Setting TX power to -12 dbm: OK
May 18 19:11:02 afros kernel: wlan1: LinkStatus=1 (Connected)
May 18 19:11:02 afros kernel: wlan1: LinkStatus: BSSID=02:09:0a:aa:5f:19
May 18 19:11:02 afros kernel: Fixing TX power bug...
May 18 19:11:02 afros kernel: Setting ALC off
May 18 19:11:02 afros kernel: Setting TX power to -12 dbm: OK
May 18 19:11:12 afros kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus=1 (Connected)
May 18 19:11:12 afros kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus: BSSID=02:09:92:a6:1e:40
May 18 19:11:12 afros kernel: Fixing TX power bug...
May 18 19:11:12 afros kernel: Setting ALC off
May 18 19:11:12 afros kernel: Setting TX power to -12 dbm: OK
May 18 19:11:13 afros kernel: wlan1: LinkStatus=1 (Connected)
May 18 19:11:13 afros kernel: wlan1: LinkStatus: BSSID=02:09:0a:aa:5f:19
May 18 19:11:13 afros kernel: Fixing TX power bug...
May 18 19:11:13 afros kernel: Setting ALC off
May 18 19:11:13 afros kernel: Setting TX power to -12 dbm: OK
May 18 19:11:23 afros kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus=1 (Connected)
May 18 19:11:23 afros kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus: BSSID=02:09:92:a6:1e:40

May 18 19:11:23 afros kernel: Fixing TX power bug...
May 18 19:11:23 afros kernel: Setting ALC off
May 18 19:11:23 afros kernel: Setting TX power to -12 dbm: OK
May 18 19:11:23 afros kernel: wlan1: LinkStatus=1 (Connected)
May 18 19:11:23 afros kernel: wlan1: LinkStatus: BSSID=02:09:0a:aa:5f:19
May 18 19:11:23 afros kernel: Fixing TX power bug...
May 18 19:11:23 afros kernel: Setting ALC off
May 18 19:11:23 afros kernel: Setting TX power to -12 dbm: OK
May 18 19:11:33 afros kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus=1 (Connected)
May 18 19:11:33 afros kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus: BSSID=02:09:92:a6:1e:40
May 18 19:11:33 afros kernel: Fixing TX power bug...
May 18 19:11:33 afros kernel: Setting ALC off
May 18 19:11:33 afros kernel: Setting TX power to -12 dbm: OK
May 18 19:11:34 afros kernel: wlan1: LinkStatus=1 (Connected)
May 18 19:11:34 afros kernel: wlan1: LinkStatus: BSSID=02:09:0a:aa:5f:19
May 18 19:11:34 afros kernel: Fixing TX power bug...
May 18 19:11:34 afros kernel: Setting ALC off
May 18 19:11:34 afros kernel: Setting TX power to -12 dbm: OK
May 18 19:11:44 afros kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus=1 (Connected)
May 18 19:11:44 afros kernel: wlan0: LinkStatus: BSSID=02:09:92:a6:1e:40

Είναι λογικά αυτά που βλέπω.??? Κάποιο λάκο έχει η φάβα. 

Τα φώτα σου.!!

Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## bchris

Εγω ειδα μερικα πραγματα που δεν μου πολυ-καθονται στο ολο setup σου:

Εχεις δυο διαφορετικες καρτες στο ιδιο δικτυο




> iface wlan0 inet static
> address 10.0.0.3
> netmask 255.0.0.0
> network 10.0.0.0
> broadcast 10.0.0.255 
> ..
> ..
> auto wlan1
> iface wlan1 inet static
> ...


Και σαν να μην φτανει αυτο, τις εχεις και στο ιδιο καναλι.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ναι το πρόσεξα και εγώ αυτο...

Πρέπει να τις έχεις σε διαφορετικό Subnet για να παίξουνε Teo...

----------


## Vcore

Στι κάρτες ρε κολήσατε? μπα μπα μπα 

δοκιμές κάνω ακόμα

για τις βλακείες που δείχνουν οι netgear έχετε να πείτε τίποτα?

Είναι πρόβλημα ή δεν βρίσκουν κάτι να κάνουν associate και κολοβαράνε?  ::  
 ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Αρχικά πρέπει μαζί με το station F/W να αλλάξεις και το Primary για να παίζει σωστά σε όλα τα modes. Στα logs φαίνεται ότι γίνονται αλλεπάλληλα associations. Αυτό είτε συμβαίνει γιατί δεν υπάρχει επαρκές σήμα (απίθανο γιατί θα σου έλεγε out of range) είτε γιατί η κυψέλη που πάει να συνδεθεί την απορρίπτει δηλαδή με απλά λόγια αυτό που έγραψες: δεν βρίσκουν κάπου να κάνουν associate και κολοβαράνε.  ::  Δοκίμασε να τις βάλεις και τις 2 με το ίδιο essid για να δεις αν θα κάνουν κανονικά associate.

----------


## Vcore

Mission Accomplished!!!  ::   ::  

wlan0 IEEE 802.11b ESSID:"swl-pap" 
Mode:Ad-Hoc Frequency:2.432GHz Cell: 02:09:C6:B5:1E:40 
Bit Rate=2Mb/s Tx-Power=-12 dBm Sensitivity=1/3 
Retry min limit:8 RTS thr :: ff Fragment thr :: ff
Encryption key :: ff
Power Management :: ff
Link Quality:0/92 Signal level:-100 dBm Noise level:-100 dBm
Rx invalid nwid:0 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0
Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:0 Missed beacon:0

wlan1 IEEE 802.11b ESSID:"swl-tza" 
Mode:Ad-Hoc Frequency:2.462GHz Cell: 02:09:4A:4F:5F:19 
Bit Rate=2Mb/s Tx-Power=-12 dBm Sensitivity=1/3 
Retry min limit:8 RTS thr :: ff Fragment thr :: ff
Encryption key :: ff
Power Management :: ff
Link Quality:0/92 Signal level:-100 dBm Noise level:-100 dBm
Rx invalid nwid:0 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0
Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:0 Missed beacon:0

----------


## andreas

Αν μπορεις πες μας και την λυση  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vcore

Γιατί έχεις πρόβλημα η αρχίσαμε τις ειρωνίες? Αν έχεις πρόβλημα πες το να σε βοηθήσω.

----------


## andreas

Δεν αρχισαμε καμια ειρωνεια ουτε εχω προβλημα. Απλα θελω να μαθω την λυση αν επιτρεπεται!  ::

----------


## Vcore

1) 'Εβαλα τον kernel 2.4.26

http://www.jasensky.com/howtos/basickernel.html

2) Μετά την ολοκλήρωση του kernel πήρα μερικά απαραίτητα πακέτα για το σύστημα. 

gcc , g++ , make , patch , libncurses5-dev.

3) Πήρα αυτόματα τα πακέτα apt-get install wireless-tools , hostap-utils.

4) Μετά hostap.epitest.fi και πήρα το hostap-driver 0.1.3 το source και το έκανα untar στο /usr/src. Edit το makefile να βεβαιωθώ ότι path του Kernel είναι σωστό. /usr/src/linux.

Μεταφέρω το patch Μέσα στο /usr/src/hostap-driver-1.0.3/ Και το κάνω edit για να βγάλω απο τα σχόλια την επιλογή /* #define ISL....... */. Μετα πάω βαθύτερα στο directory /usr/src/hostap-driver-1.0.3/driver/modules και κάνω edit το hostap_config.h Και βγάζω και τα σχόλια από το PRISM2 DOWNLOAD. Αποθυκεύω και βγαίνω έξω. Μεταφέρομαι πάλι στο 
/usr/src/hostap-driver-1.0.3/ και κάνω patch -p1 < <to onoma tou patch>
Δείχνει γρήγορα ότι έκανε την ανανέωση στα αρχεία που έπρεπε να κάνει.

Κατόπιν έκανα make & make install. Μετά από αυτό έκανα ένα insmod hostap_pci για να βεβαιωθώ ότι μπορεί το σύστημα να βρει το Module. Μου έβγαζε κάτι τρελά unresolved. Τρέχω την εντολή depmod -a και έπειτα το update-moduleς.

Ξανατρέχω Insmod πάλι μου πέταγε τρελά μυνήματα. Το modprobe δούλευε εξ αρχής καλά. Κάνω ένα reboot και ξανακάνω insmod hostap_pci Και πέρνω το μύνημα που ήθελα να δω. 
Modules already exists in path <path>.

Κάνουμε ένα modprobe hostap_pci ώστε να σηκωθούν οι κάρτες. Προσοχή για να δείτε αν τις κάρτες τις έχει δει το σύστημα μπορείτε να πληκτρολογήσετε lspci.

Acinonyx says:



> Βεβαιωθείτε οτι έχετε την σωστή έκδοση υλικού με την εντολή hostap_diag <interface>. Πρέπει να δίνει NICID: id=0x8013 v1.0.0 Έπειτα πρέπει να δώσετε την εντολή prism2_srec -g <interface> <path>/ak010104.hex για το primary firmware και ύστερα prism2_srec -r <interface> <path>/rf010704.hex για το station. Τα F/W δίνονται παρακάτω.. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Τα παρακάτω F/W προορίζονται μόνο για φόρτωμα στην RAM! Μην προσπαθήσετε να flashαρετε την κάρτα με αυτά γιατί θα την καταστρέψετε...


Αφού τα κάνετε και αυτά πάτε στο /etc/ και κάνετε edit το Modules και βάζεται εκεί μέσα hostap_pci.

Μετα στο /etc/network/interfaces και ρυθμίζετε τις ασύρματες κάρτες.

Reboot και έτοιμοι.

Αυτά.
 ::

----------

